# What do you drink your whisk(e)y in?



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

I guess this question also depends on what whisk(e)y you drink and how (mixed, neat, rocks).

I usually drink Scotch and prefer it neat (or maybe with a little water). I like using a whisk(e)y tasting glass like the Glencairn glass.

For a mixed drink I use a standard rocks glass, but nothing fancy.

What do you use?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Whatever's clean.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Quart Mason jar. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

madurolover said:


> Quart Mason jar. :tu


Full?


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty much a replica of the Glencairn. 99% of the time with one single drop of distilled water, room temperature.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Full?


At the beginning.


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

My Blade Runner whiskey glasses!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

madurolover said:


> At the beginning.


_That's _what I'm talking about!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Soon to be the CS Scotch Glasses :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

in a glass.


----------



## giono2 (May 15, 2007)

moderation


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

blugill said:


> My Blade Runner whiskey glasses!


That's awesome. It would make a great gift for a buddy of mine who loves that movie.

The CS glasses look great too, especially with the logo.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

The bottle it came in.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

From a flask when nobody is looking.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

4-5 fingers in a pint glass...with one ice cube.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

red party cup....duh!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

My wife bought me Riedel Bourbon Glasses for Christmas last year so I use those most of the time

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2334/2534715370_d869b3dd94.jpg?v=0

Or I I have a few crystal high ball glasses


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

A double old fashioned glass.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> My wife bought me Riedel Bourbon Glasses for Christmas last year so I use those most of the time
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2334/2534715370_d869b3dd94.jpg?v=0
> 
> Or I I have a few crystal high ball glasses


Cool. I have seen the Riedel Malt Glass, but I like the look of your glass better. Haven't seen that one before.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

kayaker said:


> Cool. I have seen the Riedel Malt Glass, but I like the look of your glass better. Haven't seen that one before.


Its small and they weren't expensive at all. Supposedly its specifically for bourbon but strangely enough my Scotch tastes just fine when I use the glass


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Whatever's clean.


 :tpd:


Demented said:


> The bottle it came in.


 Now that's hardcore!:tu


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

kayaker said:


> I guess this question also depends on what whisk(e)y you drink and how (mixed, neat, rocks).
> 
> I usually drink Scotch and prefer it neat (or maybe with a little water). I like using a whisk(e)y tasting glass like the Glencairn glass.
> 
> ...


I use the exact same Glencairn glass. I picked up a couple of them at the Whiskey Live show in Toronto.

This year's show information http://www.whiskylive.com/canada/toronto-2008/


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

A small wine glass at home....it concentrates the aromas. A few weeks ago it was Jameson from the bottle at a party!


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Darrell said:


> A double old fashioned glass.


:tpd: With 4 ice cubes.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Neat in a double old fashioned. I love the look, feel, and heft of my old-style Wateford Lismore double old fashioneds. But I may have to get some of those tasting glasses to try.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

http://130.94.224.229/share/takes.jpg
Whiskey glass.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

awsmith4 said:


> Its small and they weren't expensive at all. Supposedly its specifically for bourbon but strangely enough my Scotch tastes just fine when I use the glass


If I remember correctly the maker of Beam was in on the glass selection. They tasted bourbon out of numerous glasses until they found one that better allowed the bourbon to hit the back of your tongue just right. Personally I think they just wanted an excuse to drink all day.

I do like the look of the glasses and have pondered on ordering a set.


----------



## WarMace (Jun 11, 2008)

Either neat with maybe a bit of water or with one ice cube. 

Right now, I drink out of some short glassed from Target but soon to be from the Club Stogie scotch glasses.


----------



## redrockeyes (Aug 28, 2008)

I have several different Crown Royal lowballs that I have received in gift packs over the years. Add some ice and a tough of water and I am all set.
sounds good right about now with a Juan Lopez in the other hand.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Reidel.

A tad delicate for my fat, clumsy hands, though. Getting the Glencairn-style as soon as I can aford to replace these.


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

kayaker said:


> I guess this question also depends on what whisk(e)y you drink and how (mixed, neat, rocks).
> 
> I usually drink Scotch and prefer it neat (or maybe with a little water). I like using a whisk(e)y tasting glass like the Glencairn glass.
> 
> ...


I have several glasses that came with a bottle that I received as a gift around the holidays - makers, glenlivet, crown, etc that are pretty standard. If it is 'scotch snob' time then I drink out of a snifter.

Anything but a snifter - will drink either: neat, splash of water, or 1 ice cube

Snifter - neat.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

...a Glenmorangie glass that came with 4 mini bottles.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> Reidel.
> 
> A tad delicate for my fat, clumsy hands, though. Getting the Glencairn-style as soon as I can aford to replace these.


:tpd:I have one of these too, and have the same problems you do. Plus, I find the Glencairn glass nicer to hold on to, and it is less delicate.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

designwise1 said:


> ...a Glenmorangie glass that came with 4 mini bottles.


I've always wanted to try one of these. Looks nice.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

A simple flask 

Straight out of the bottle

Either require a gargle and there are no glasses to wash!!

tt:cb


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

croatan said:


> Neat in a double old fashioned. I love the look, feel, and heft of my old-style Wateford Lismore double old fashioneds. But I may have to get some of those tasting glasses to try.


Don't believe it, this guy loves to gargle!!!


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

Riedel glasses: have them for Scotch, bourbon, tequila, and port :tu


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

Glencairn glass or snifter, with a drop or two of water, somewhere between room and hand temperature. I love the Glencairn glasses.

I also have two Riedel Scotch glasses but rarely use them. They're very nice glasses, but they do nothing for the whisky. The shape seems to actually dissipate the aroma rather than concentrate it. In fact they seem to be able to make a great whisky taste bland to me. It's too bad because they're beautiful glasses.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I use the Dorset Old-Fahioneds glasses. I love the heavy feel. And I alway dring my wiskey and Scotch Neat.

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/sku5695150/index.cfm?pkey=cglassware-barware-new


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I almost always drink my whiskey neat, too, but on a hot day while sitting outside smoking a stogie I might have it on the rocks with a splash of sour. It's refreshing that way.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

If I'm entertaining guests I use the leaded crystal glasses I got as a wedding present. When it's just me I use a Tom & Jerry grape jelly jar -- I kid you not! The size is perfect for a few fingers of whiskey, it's thick enough glass that it doesn't break if it gets knocked around, and it cracks me up.


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

I drink my whisky in a robe


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

DonCarlos said:


> I drink my whisky in a robe


:r

These work Great too... CLICK

My girlfriend is from the Czech Republic and bought me a great Leaded crystal Decanter and Whiskey glasses. I only save the stuff in the decanter for special occasions due to the "Leaded" Factor.


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

I drink my whiskey and coke in these glasses made by Bodum. There is no perspiration on the glass, so you can set it anywhere and the drink stays REALLY cold. :tu


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Reidel Vinum port glass. It's shaped very similar to their bourbon shape, I drink a lot of port, and enjoy drinking more than buying multiple glasses


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Very Good whisky = coffee mug *long story*
Anything else bottle.


----------



## capdaddy222 (Apr 4, 2008)

Any bourbon goes so best in these glasses. They are supposed to be white wine glasses but an old roomate of mine bought them and we drank every kind of whiskey from them. On the rox or with a little water they always add to the experience.

http://www.waterford.com/shop/product.asp?sku=4657&cat=&terms=


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have an antique tall narrow glass with a silver medallion 
pressed into it reading "Whisky". My favorite vessel.


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

found the bottle pic thought someone might enjoy it for a laugh.









hahahah I'm well balanced aren't I?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a collection of nice glasses but usually take my flask with me as you never know when you will be smoking a good cigar and I just want to be ready.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I met this gentleman from Scotland about 10 years ago who started me down the slope with single malt. He had brought his scotch glasses with him when he moved to New Orleans. The sort of looked like the Riedels. 

Anyway. He said that scotch was best at just below room temperature with about a teaspoon of spring water. The only problem he had in New Orleans was that our just below room temperature was higher than his room temperature in Scotland. His solution was to put several ice cubes in his glass, swirl them around for a few moments until they started melting and then dump them. He then poured his scotch in the glass and didn't add any water.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Love the whiskey on the rocks when smoking a cigar,Makers Mark or Crown Royal,right out of a holiday Crown Royal glass...:z:al


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Single shot glass


----------



## mhanahan (Nov 11, 2008)

I also usually drink whiskey out of the Pavina series glasses from Bodum. I just like the double-wall design. I also drink tea and coffee out of them too.


----------



## hukhogan (Oct 22, 2008)

I've got me an Ardbeg glass as a christmas present from the Mrs. It looks just like the Glencairn but with a longer stem. Came with a glass cover to let the aromas mingle a bit but i never use the cover. Fraid iill just knock it over. Its nice, but truthfully, dont know if I could taste the difference between one glass over another. I guess I choose it mostly because it was a gift. 

I like the idea of the tom and jerry jelly jar. Its got practical personal style and also says :fu to consumerism.


----------



## acrispy1 (Jan 26, 2008)

A paper bag with a straw.:tu


----------



## nineeight9898 (Oct 22, 2008)

a boot


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

hukhogan said:


> I've got me an Ardbeg glass as a christmas present from the Mrs.


Nice. I love Ardbeg. I've seen the type of glass you are talking about but never used one.

That sounds like one great lady you've got there.:tu


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Pretty much anything that will convey it to my mouth!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Anything that doesn't leak....:tu


----------



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

I drink my bourbon on the rocks in a whiskey glass similar in shape to the CS glass. They're nothing special but see plenty of action.:chk


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

didn't your decanter come with glasses


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

kayaker said:


> I guess this question also depends on what whisk(e)y you drink and how (mixed, neat, rocks).
> 
> I usually drink Scotch and prefer it neat (or maybe with a little water). I like using a whisk(e)y tasting glass like the Glencairn glass.
> 
> ...


I use the wild turkey rare breed glasses I have for on the rocks or neat. Or just a small standard glass.


----------



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> From a flask when nobody is looking.


:tpd:

I have a flask full of Wild Turkey at the moment. I prefer it in a weighted Bourbon glass though with 4 ice cubes.


----------



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

Schecter30 said:


> I use the wild turkey rare breed glasses I have for on the rocks or neat. Or just a small standard glass.


I got a set of wild turkey bourbon glasses with a bottle in one of those holiday gift sets this year. A good deal considering the gift set was the same price as just the bottle by itself.


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, shot glass.


----------

